# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Anne Kirkbride

## Carlyyy.maytee

DS reports that Anne Kirkbride has signed a new 14 month contract (most people sign just 6 months) with Â£270,000 pay a year making her the highest paid memeber of the soap overtaking Barabara Knox.
What do people think, deserved or not?


(from ds forums)

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes I think so.  The likes of Anne and Barbara have been part of the backbone of Corrie for 35 years, and add stability to the show, along with Ken, Emily, Betty, Sally, Kevin etc.

----------


## Hopes

*What's the point? She, along with Ken have not been in it for more than 5 months, why have they not been mentioned?*

----------


## LostVoodoo

> *What's the point? She, along with Ken have not been in it for more than 5 months, why have they not been mentioned?*


characters come and go with screentime, when you think of how much they were on during thr Tracy-Charlie-prison storyline its not surprising they got a break. but yeah, considering Blanche is about at the mo you'd think she'd mention them, or they could babysit Amy

----------


## Perdita

I was wondering about Deirdre and Ken myself, they have not even been in the Rovers for a drink. They must come up with a storyline for them soon I would have thought. I am glad that Deirdre is staying for another 14 months and if she can earn a packet, so be it.  :Clap:

----------


## magtart

> DS reports that Anne Kirkbride has signed a new 14 month contract (most people sign just 6 months) with Â£270,000 pay a year making her the highest paid memeber of the soap overtaking Barabara Knox.
> What do people think, deserved or not?
> 
> 
> (from ds forums)


Noooooooo! The turkey neck should go :Sick:

----------


## Chris_2k11

There's far more deserving people than her imo. What about Audrey or maybe Gail?

----------


## Perdita

Audrey maybe yes but Gail is getting on my nerves the last couple of years, so a NO from me. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I agree, although I've always preferred Audrey and Dreary to Gail.




> I am glad that Deirdre is staying for another 14 months and if she can earn a packet, so be it.


She can earn a few packets with that.  Naughty Deirdre.  :Nono:

----------

